# tax refund question?



## dolittle (Mar 5, 2012)

I recently moved to Tulsa, am starting a new job. However... I was planning to live off my tax refund till the paychecks started. The problem is, I haven't had a verafiable address, other than a PK Box, in 3 yrs. No physical address =no new PK Box. No bank account. No Fast Loans, ect ect... 
My question is, how to file for, receive, & cash my refund with no address? Always b4, I had a relative close by. Not this time. I did find a way to file & receive my check, but it will cost a goodly sum. My MAIN problem is how to cash the little Bitch. Payday, Fast Loan places say I need a bank accrual. Banks say I need a physical address. I say I need my cash to get an address.
Any ideas?????


----------



## landpirate (Mar 5, 2012)

are there any homeless shelters near where you are? I've used them before as my address. With their permission. I've also given a doctors surgery and a shop that I went in often to get post sent to. Obviously because you're getting sent a cheque you'll want to make sure the people at the address aren't going to be dicks and mess you about. I've had all these bothers before but always managed to have a bank account on the go so not sure about cashing it without one. Don't you need to get an account to pay your wages into? Here in the UK you can open up a savings account with the post office, pretty much no questions asked. Do they do a similar thing in the states?


----------



## baconrind (Mar 5, 2012)

fly a sign or ask employer/co worker for cash for a PO? box. Wal-mart cashes refund checks... i think.


----------



## Ekstasis (Mar 5, 2012)

I have heard in the past of people using a store like mail boxes etc or something similar and giving the address as Joe blow 111 main st box #184 (looks like an apartment number). It looks like a physical address.


----------



## dolittle (Mar 5, 2012)

All good leads. Thanks Gguys!!


----------

